# Gluten Free



## Jack Russell (19/4/19)

Would love to find the answer to some of this. I love my beer and have been brewing and kegging for just over 7 years but I'm simple in the fact that I'm just a "can/water/yeast" man with no extra's. I leave the dextrose out and create a super smooth, fresh crisp tasting beer that comes out at only 1.8% Alc and I love it.......Until now. I've just been diagnosed with Coeliac disease and have to live gluten free for the rest of my life, therefore have to find a work around solution.

I've just purchased a carton of Gluten free beer yesterday to try it in the hope of brewing that now instead of my old brew but I'm not sure yet because what I bought yesterday tastes like rubbish if you ask me. So I'm keen to hear from anyone that has brewed gluten free beer them self. I say that because my hommies have always tasted different to retail beers anyway. I don't actually get a kick from retail beer as to me it always tastes very artificial, manufactured, chemical etc...type taste that always has an after taste that home brew doesn't have. Therefore I'm wondering if home brew gluten free beers also have a very different taste to retail gluten free in the same way.

My key points have always to keep the alc volume as low as possible and keep it cheap, that's why I've always made my normal brew as mentioned above. As a disabled pensioner I'm against the wall in the first place financially and need to keep my licence as well.

All other Alc products are gluten free from what I'm learning but high in alc vol, but it's that beer taste that I'm going to miss so, so much and maintaining the super light angle. I don't think any spirits can ever be stilled down to such a low alcohol level, albeit I do love bourbon but only on special occasions.

So is there an easy, cheap home brew that's gluten free that actually tastes good or at the very least tastes better than the Hahn Ultra Crisp that I bought yesterday. I'm afraid to go and penny pinch to change equipment just for this, only to find out home brew gluten free tastes no better than the retail stuff.

Cheers all for reading.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/19)

I think retaining the taste of a barley product would be difficult, you could give this a go and see how it fares. http://www.brewerschoice.net.au/gluten-free-australia-pale-ale-kit


----------



## Fluff (7/9/19)

Have a rummage through tw0bays website. Does kits also.. but awesome beer
Look up grants page on fb

Gluten free brewer 


I'm 12 weeks post diagnosis will burn though my left over grain with clarity farm and see how it goes. Then more than likely head down the alternate grain path.


----------



## tanked84 (8/9/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I think retaining the taste of a barley product would be difficult, you could give this a go and see how it fares. http://www.brewerschoice.net.au/gluten-free-australia-pale-ale-kit


This is probably the easiest gluten free beer to make, I just used cascade hops and added a bit of honey. Turned out great, I only make it for the mrs.


----------



## Schikitar (9/9/19)

Check out my recent GF brewing experience here - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/two-bays-gluten-free-grain-kits.100641/


----------

